# What happens if the goverment try to ban all firearms for civillians in the US?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Been watching a bit of TV and there is so many liberals wanting a complete ban on firearms.
This seems completly unrealistic and would make a lot of gun owners lose their shit. 
How could the goverment even make sure you hand all your guns and ammo over? seems like an impossible job.
Would this start a cival war?
How would you guys feel if this ever happened?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not gonna happen. Ever! The Libs and their puppet masters know they'd get their asses kicked if they tried to outright ban guns. That's why they try to do it slowly. A little here, a little there. Death by a thousand cuts if you will.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are an estimated 350 MILLION firearms in private hands in the United States.

It would be logistically impossible to collect even a fraction.
Two years ago, the state of Connecticut passed a law banning AR rifles, and gave the population a time limit to turn them in. Only a tiny fraction complied. The state obviously realized they could do nothing about it, because the whole issue quietly went away.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Correction: 350 million and 1.

Cabela's had a sale on......I was a baaaaddd boy...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll paraphrase a comment I once read on another board:

"One side has over 350 million firearms and over a trillion rounds of ammunition put back; the other side cannot figure out which bathroom to use."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun control and abortion are the two hot topics that generate the most campaign contributions to politicans here in the states. Therefore neither party truely wants either subject completely settled despite what they say. Watch what they do.

Some will cache weapons that may not be traceable to them. Some will resist. Some will give in. Depends on how may have the will to resist to say civil war.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Gun control and abortion are the two hot topics that generate the most campaign contributions to politicans here in the states. Therefore neither party truely wants either subject completely settled despite what they say. Watch what they do.
> 
> Some will cache weapons that may not be traceable to them. Some will resist. Some will give in. Depends on how may have the will to resist to say civil war.


One of my BIGGEST peeves is abortion rights activists, who support the murder of innocent babies, have the cojones to lecture me on gun violence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On the way from work, tonight, I was on the phone, joining the 3%. 

Gee, I don't know what would happen. I know what I'll be doing.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I think Charlton Heston said it best "I have only five words for you, from my cold dead hands."


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

It could get very costly if they really are serious about trying. Course a lot of line cops and military and National guard are going to resist executing an unconstitutional law.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are an estimated 350 MILLION firearms in private hands in the United States.
> 
> It would be logistically impossible to collect even a fraction.
> Two years ago, the state of Connecticut passed a law banning AR rifles, and gave the population a time limit to turn them in. Only a tiny fraction complied. The state obviously realized they could do nothing about it, because the whole issue quietly went away.


I just learned today, while talking to a LAPD cop, LA county banned hi-cap mags after they grandfathered them in and gave people a deadline to turn them in. You know how much compliance they got? 0%. Not 5%, not 2.5% but ZERO %. They recently _quietly_ rescinded the law.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

How would anyone know how many guns you have? Surely, you could just not give them all your guns and ammo.
Of course there is no way for anyone to keep tabs on how much ammo you have, but is there a way they keep tabs on every gun you own?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> How would anyone know how many guns you have? Surely, you could just not give them all your guns and ammo.
> Of course there is no way for anyone to keep tabs on how much ammo you have, but is there a way they keep tabs on every gun you own?


Well, with all the new gun laws and registrations (at least in CA) yes they are trying to keep tabs on every gun we own.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

From my cold dead hands.......


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> Been watching a bit of TV and there is so many liberals wanting a complete ban on firearms.
> This seems completly unrealistic and would make a lot of gun owners lose their shit.
> How could the goverment even make sure you hand all your guns and ammo over? seems like an impossible job.
> Would this start a cival war?
> How would you guys feel if this ever happened?


Unfortunately it will never happen. I'm actually OK with it, not because I want 2A repealed but I just want to see what would happen to the libtards when the patriots take up arms


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The time will come and it will happen. How long before that who knows. Most will comply, we live in a world of sheep. There will be a lot of fire arms hidden away. Heck still are in Europe were they gave up their rights years ago.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol. Here in Canada, we had a gun registry that just wasted billions of money, and eventually was scrapped by the Harper government. If they can't get people to comply with just registering (with the small population that we have compared to the USA), what more when they talk about banning guns?

The libs are into lala-land. The gun registry was supposed to help law enforcers know who's got weapons when they answer to a crime scene or domestic disturbance. It got them complacent - that's what happened. A cop got blown away and killed because the perp's name did not appear in the registry! The cop relied on the registry and she put her guard down!

Of course, we might have this registry back up again with the libs in power.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

They can never track down all the guns. Not possible. Here in PA it is still legal for private individuals to do a face-to-face sale of a long gun without a backround check. Hell, you don’t even exchange names! So how is anyone ever gonna keep track of those transfers?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hear say. That many gun owners have put a percentage of what they may have owned away some where. Just in case the times comes they start collecting them. I have no experience with that but it is what I have heard.
Think back in you life how many times have you heard they will never do that , the people won't stand for it? Little at a time liberals use the education system to wear down the public . It works it may take time but they get their way.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> On the way from work, tonight, I was on the phone, joining the 3%.
> 
> Gee, I don't know what would happen. I know what I'll be doing.


I recently joined a Constitutional Militia. I have to admit that shamelessly it was to help restore skills that have gone soft as my main reason.

My other reasons as others is to protect the Constitution. To be honest I'm not a big guns guy I view it as a tool not a plaything. But without the Second Amendment you have no other rights as you have no way to enforce it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Think back in you life how many times have you heard they will never do that , the people won't stand for it? Little at a time liberals use the education system to wear down the public . It works it may take time but they get their way.


I totally agree with you I think that they are waging a silent guerrilla warfare. If you look at a lot of different things happening in the country you can tell that they are using different psyops and like you said just doing a little bit here and a little bit there just enough to not get notice or enough that the people don't care they already own the Press so they're not scared about investigative journalism if that even exists anymore.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I totally agree with you I think that they are waging a silent guerrilla warfare. If you look at a lot of different things happening in the country you can tell that they are using different psyops and like you said just doing a little bit here and a little bit there just enough to not get notice or enough that the people don't care they already own the Press so they're not scared about investigative journalism if that even exists anymore.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 Has been put into full use in our education system for a long time now.

Karl Marx said, "Destroy their culture, rewrite their history. Ruin their art and literature, and defame their heroes, by offering fabrications to scandalize that which they considered good.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Do not let them divide us with reasonable new gun laws for the safety of our children, stand firm.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The only way any gun registration or confiscation will ever happen is if the people allow it. There is no way they can track who owns what and how many. Sounds good and will draw attention to a cause but it will NEVER happen in the US. I don't give a crap what happened in England or Australia. The US is a whole different critter. So stop worrying about it.

If the fricken FBI would have done their job we wouldn't even be talking about this. My question is did they simply screw up or was it to forward an anti gun agenda.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 by 1 Americans surrender their rights. Judge running for Wisconsin Supreme court. Says loud and clear it is up to him to make law. He can and will do what he thinks is right.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Somebody better get a real big army if the attempt is made, afterwards the Constitution of this once great Republic, will be no more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

To those who want to disassemble the 2nd Amendment: Please realize that if you succeed in doing so, then you will have set the precedent to disassemble the rest of the Constitution and it's Amendments. Soon, the 1st Amendment will be shut down. Then you'll no longer have the right to a trial, civil or criminal. No right to face your accusers. No legal counsel. No right for assembly. No right to be secure against search and seizure. Warrants will not be needed. Double jeopardy will be common, as will cruel and unusual punishments.

Better get in line to obtain your Kennekarte now.



Real Old Man said:


> It could get very costly if they really are serious about trying. Course a lot of line cops and military and National guard are going to resist executing an unconstitutional law.


You mean like after when hurricanes Katrina and Sandy hit?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*[What happens if the goverment try to ban all firearms for civillians in the US?/B]The price will go very high, like all contraband.*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

0rocky said:


> *[What happens if the goverment try to ban all firearms for civillians in the US?/B]The price will go very high, like all contraband.*


*

Buy early, buy low. NOW!*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As others have said, not going to happen. Rather it is impossible and any serious attempt would lead to bloodshed and the deaths of politicians and civil servants in addition to citizens. It is more accurate to say that there are over 500 million firearms and growing in the U.S. There is a thread in the Firearms section that discusses there really being somewhere between 500 and over 600 million when you consider how many firearms are not on anyones radar. Think of war trophies, hand-me-downs, home builds on top of anything that is known to the govt. The estimate of 300+ million firearms is arrived at by self-report surveys, usually telephone survey. Many folks deny owning firearms for a variety of reasons, including fear of eventual confiscation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> The only way any gun registration or confiscation will ever happen is if the people allow it. There is no way they can track who owns what and how many. Sounds good and will draw attention to a cause but it will NEVER happen in the US. I don't give a crap what happened in England or Australia. The US is a whole different critter. So stop worrying about it.
> 
> If the fricken FBI would have done their job we wouldn't even be talking about this. My question is did they simply screw up or was it to forward an anti gun agenda.


Another fast and furious??? Would not surprise me in the least with all the corruption infecting the agency.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For many years, I was weak. I caved to my crazy whims and bought firearms. 

I am ashamed but I have seen the light and wanted to do something for the "childens"... so I sold them all in legal private sales to some very nice folks named Jose, Ali, La'shawna and Ivan.

I have the signed Bill of Sales to prove it. lain:













Oh, Molon Labe


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ....................I have the signed Bill of Sales to prove it. lain:


Same here. Although private, face-to-face sales are legal where I live, I refuse to buy or sell a firearms privately without both of us getting written copies of the transaction.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Same here. Although private, face-to-face sales are legal where I live, I refuse to buy or sell a firearms privately without both of us getting written copies of the transaction.


...and what Jose, Ali, La'shawna and Ivan choose to do with their copy of the Bill of Sale is non of my bidness...:vs_clouds:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ...and what Jose, Ali, La'shawna and Ivan choose to do with their copy of the Bill of Sale is non of my bidness...:vs_clouds:


If they don't want to cover their own asses, that's not my problem either. But at least _mine_ is covered. :arrow:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Like our taxes, freedoms, and privacy, they take a little at the time. In order for the leftist agenda to succeed they must eventually have the guns. Patience is their friend and our enemy. They know damn well an outright ban wouldn't work and besides, they don't have the stones for it, not yet at least. 

That said, I am almost 60 years of age and most of my life is in the rear view mirror. It's been a good life with it's ups and downs, good and bad, and few regrets. So yeah, come take my guns. :devil:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> To those who want to disassemble the 2nd Amendment: Please realize that if you succeed in doing so, then you will have set the precedent to disassemble the rest of the Constitution and it's Amendments. Soon, the 1st Amendment will be shut down. Then you'll no longer have the right to a trial, civil or criminal. No right to face your accusers. No legal counsel. No right for assembly. No right to be secure against search and seizure. Warrants will not be needed. Double jeopardy will be common, as will cruel and unusual punishments.
> 
> Better get in line to obtain your Kennekarte now.
> 
> You mean like after when hurricanes Katrina and Sandy hit?


Back in the 90s when I was active duty we were sitting around talking not too long before that there was in the news or whatever a kernel that gave a survey to his Marines and has battalion asking if they would fire upon US citizens if they were to get rid of the Second Amendment and the people apprised.

There was mixed emotions answers and the response that I gave was that any officer or NCO giving an illegal order to do that I would kill them myself which gave some raised eyebrows.

One Sergeant mentioned that you took an oath foreign and domestic and I also replied part of the oath is to protect the Constitution.

Back then I figured if the military was going to go against the people you cut off the head those giving the orders.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Back in the 90s ..............


That was then. This is now.



MaterielGeneral said:


> .........Back then I figured if the military was going to go against the people you cut off the head those giving the orders.


Nowadays, that's probably not the case. During the (illegal and unconstitutional) gun confiscation that happened after Katrina, there's video of a deputy stating "It will be a sad day if I have to shoot an American). Which he said while he was illegally and unconstitutionally taking law-abiding citizens firearms.

Regardless, both the mayor and police chief went full-speed-ahead with the gun grab.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

300 million ESTIMATED firearms!.how much ammo ya figure we all have as a group of armed citizens?....

Μολών λαβέ......:vs_smirk:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Having converted all my weapons into plow blades I say that if that time should come, Then I think that those who attempt to enforce it should be treated as enemies of America and the Government should be considered tyrannical.


Having only my Plow, I shall merely sow seeds of discontent and attempt to harvest a bountiful yield of Freedom by planting into the ground things that will aid in bringing forth this crop of freedom.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Like our taxes, freedoms, and privacy, they take a little at the time. In order for the leftist agenda to succeed they must eventually have the guns. Patience is their friend and our enemy. They know damn well an outright ban wouldn't work and besides, they don't have the stones for it, not yet at least.
> 
> That said, I am almost 60 years of age and most of my life is in the rear view mirror. It's been a good life with it's ups and downs, good and bad, and few regrets. So yeah, come take my guns. :devil:


Man, Oh Man..... you just gotta love them Texan's, huh?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend of mine once said something to the effect of:

"They'll kill me with my own rifle, . . . by taking it away from me and beating me to death in the pile of hot brass around me."

Pretty well sums up my sentiments. At 73, . . . best I can do is guard this end of the bridge, . . . ain't letting the bad guys get over if I can stop em.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Read Alinsky's "rules for radicals"
It is the liberl/socialist agenda.
They already have most of the list, but not gun control/ disarmament.
That is the one they most want!


----------



## CountryGuy (Nov 22, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> It could get very costly if they really are serious about trying. Course a lot of line cops and military and National guard are going to resist executing an unconstitutional law.


But a lot will fall in line like lemmings and not question whether their orders are lawful or not...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That was then. This is now.
> 
> Nowadays, that's probably not the case. During the (illegal and unconstitutional) gun confiscation that happened after Katrina, there's video of a deputy stating "It will be a sad day if I have to shoot an American). Which he said while he was illegally and unconstitutionally taking law-abiding citizens firearms.
> 
> Regardless, both the mayor and police chief went full-speed-ahead with the gun grab.


Can you imagine that happening in the Lone Star State? Lol, thet'd be met with a hail of bullets.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Like our taxes, freedoms, and privacy, they take a little at the time. In order for the leftist agenda to succeed they must eventually have the guns. Patience is their friend and our enemy. They know damn well an outright ban wouldn't work and besides, they don't have the stones for it, not yet at least.
> 
> *That said, I am almost 60 years of age and most of my life is in the rear view mirror. It's been a good life with it's ups and downs, good and bad, and few regrets. So yeah, come take my guns.* :devil:


Yeah, I've lived a whole lot longer than I expected to. I turn 66 this summer. I truly never expected to live to see 30. That's the truth of it. Just before I turned 30 I moved to Texas. Since then it's been a really good life. I've been blessed.

Part of my problem is I don't take kindly to being pushed around. Being a mild mannered peasant is not something I do well.

Let me splain something about Texas. Yes, we have our liberal cities. And yes, they are eaten up with the dumbass. BUT Texas is a very large state. There are huge areas with people who also don't take kindly to being treated as mild mannered peasants. Liberals may control areas like Dallas, Austin, Houston and San Antonio but they will find it a hard row to hoe if they try that s**t in the rest of the state.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CountryGuy said:


> But a lot will fall in line like lemmings and not question whether their orders are lawful or not...


That is why this is important:

http://dentonandsasquatch.com/2018/...lt-weapons-and-why-we-should-define-congress/

Dianne Feinstein wants to define "assault weapons" and why we should define congress.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be a sad day if they push the go button on it and probably the beginning of a last chapter
for our country as we know it!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Will be a sad day if they push the go button on it and probably the beginning of a last chapter
> for our country as we know it!


I'm wondering if this won't pull Remington out of bankruptcy. Every time there is a big push for a gun ban, sales for both guns and ammo skyrocket.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

My but don't you have a very low opinion of both our military and our law enforcement community. Guess you're not one of them. And Im guessing you've had a bad run in with the law.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> A friend of mine once said something to the effect of:
> 
> "They'll kill me with my own rifle, . . . by taking it away from me and beating me to death in the pile of hot brass around me."
> 
> ...


I really like Mr Dwight!

Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen;

Mr Dwight is a Christian, a Patriot and a Hero!

Give me 4 or 5 Mr Dwight's and we will change this sorry old world.

This, I shit you not!

Slippy! :vs_closedeyes:

PS Mr Pastor Dwight, I apologize for my nasty trash mouth, please help me with my cursing...

Your friend,

Slip!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Militia can be en vogue in a few days ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

WAR is what will happen, or more likely REVOLUTION!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> My but don't you have a very low opinion of both our military and our law enforcement community. Guess you're not one of them. And Im guessing you've had a bad run in with the law.


Actually, Real Old Man, . . . I guess I've formed the same opinion that many will look to their upcoming promotion, retirement, drive home tonight, . . . will be unable go find the moxie to stand up like they should.

There was a picture during Katrina of a young Nat'l Guardsman, . . . training his rifle on civilians as the guns were collected.

I've never wanted to shoot someone so bad in 50 years as I did on that day. And he is just the beginning, . . . I'm afraid will be the rule, . . . and not the exception.

If it comes to it, . . . it will be a fight to the death . . . make no mistake about that.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Actually, Real Old Man, . . . I guess I've formed the same opinion that many will look to their upcoming promotion, retirement, drive home tonight, . . . will be unable go find the moxie to stand up like they should.
> 
> There was a picture during Katrina of a young Nat'l Guardsman, . . . training his rifle on civilians as the guns were collected.
> 
> ...


I hope I am as strong as you on that day!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I really like Mr Dwight!
> 
> Boys and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen;
> 
> ...


I'm not a hero, but I am a Christian and a Patriot. I can cuss almost as well as my pal Slippy. So I can translate Pastor Dwight to #$%^ing Slippy. So now we are down to needing 3 or 4. So step up and put your money (of your life in this case) where your mouth is.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What would happen? To begin with it would be a nasty political battle to even get it through congress. It would then be immediately veto'd by this president, our previous one would see how quick he could sign it. If vetoed it would be another nasty political fight overriding the veto. If it manages to get that far it would face lawsuits in most of the states which would cost billions to litigate and almost certainly would end up in the supreme court. Even if we get this far they would face the logistical nightmare of enforcing the bill when i'd say 3/4 or better of LEO's would consciously object to the law.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That was then. This is now.
> 
> Nowadays, that's probably not the case. During the (illegal and unconstitutional) gun confiscation that happened after Katrina, there's video of a deputy stating "It will be a sad day if I have to shoot an American). Which he said while he was illegally and unconstitutionally taking law-abiding citizens firearms.
> 
> Regardless, both the mayor and police chief went full-speed-ahead with the gun grab.


You have two choices, video tape and fight it later or use a phone tree, regroup and kill them. If you notice there's a lot of cop killings in the news this last two weeks and growing. People are getting sick of their shit. By their I mean asshole cops that think they are God. Hope they know Jesus.

Many states have enacted laws preventing gun confiscation during an emergency. Its going to be interesting if those laws are followed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> What would happen? To begin with it would be a nasty political battle to even get it through congress. It would then be immediately veto'd by this president, our previous one would see how quick he could sign it. If vetoed it would be another nasty political fight overriding the veto. If it manages to get that far it would face lawsuits in most of the states which would cost billions to litigate and almost certainly would end up in the supreme court. Even if we get this far they would face the logistical nightmare of enforcing the bill when i'd say 3/4 or better of LEO's would consciously object to the law.


All it will take is a Democrat President. A Democrat controlled Congress and a Democrat controlled Supreme Court. Notice how pissed off they were last year when the one judge died and the Republicans would not give it to them until the presidential election. If all three happen they will own the 2nd Amendment and the rest of them. All it takes is time. They are recruiting our children, indoctrinating them. Soon our children will be the politicians.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You have two choices, video tape and fight it later or use a phone tree, regroup and kill them. If you notice there's a lot of cop killings in the news this last two weeks and growing. People are getting sick of their shit. By their I mean asshole cops that think they are God. Hope they know Jesus.
> 
> Many states have enacted laws preventing gun confiscation during an emergency. Its going to be interesting if those laws are followed.


There were laws in place 'preventing' gun confiscation during the Katrina aftermath as well. But the 4th Amendment apparently wasn't _enough_ 'protection'.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> They can never track down all the guns. Not possible. Here in PA it is still legal for private individuals to do a face-to-face sale of a long gun without a backround check. Hell, you don't even exchange names! So how is anyone ever gonna keep track of those transfers?


Also, the transfers they do in PA is for background check. All it does is say if the purchaser of the weapon can legally own a gun. It does not record the gun that was bought. In Maryland they have MGUN. Which is a list of guns a person owns. That system has never solved any crime.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is a great article from MSG Howe, from Black Hawk Down era, speaking on how/if/not going to happen government banning or confiscation of weapons.
2nd Amendment and the Kool-aid Drinkers by Paul Howe - Soldier Systems Daily


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

they would never try to ban all guns. They will just pass regulations on them, which is necessary for society.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

healthyprepper said:


> they would never try to ban all guns. They will just pass regulations on them, which is necessary for society.


You lost me with the word necessary.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

"Behold a Pale Horse" by MW Cooper... published somewhere around 1990.

If you haven't read it, do so at your earliest opportunity. Chapter 12 will interest you in particular.
If you have read it, none of today's current events should be even a slight surprise to you.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What they will do is ban certain powders, materials for bullets, or restrict the manufacturing of them. This is what they will do.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> What they will do is ban certain powders, materials for bullets, or restrict the manufacturing of them. This is what they will do.


They already closed the only lead mine left. The lead you buy now is from China. It is so dirty that you get about 70% usable lead. They are trying to shut down ranges due to lead exposure. Try to rake my guns, they will get lead exposure. The bride and I were talking about confiscation just they other night. I asked her if she knew I would never give them up? She told me she expected nothing less.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Civil war*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> they would never try to ban all guns. They will just pass regulations on them, which is necessary for society.


How about some regulations on the new *liberal society?*


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I'll give up mine when I run out of ammo.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Unfortunately the public sentiment has changed. There was a day when most people I knew had guns, including elderly women. Among my peer group, the few who do have guns aren't enthusiasts. They probably inherited them. The don't feel their rights are being trampled. They don't fear an overbearing government turning on them. They aren't aware of what has happened in other parts of the world that have had governments fail. They think it would be great if the US were more like France or Germany or GB or Canada. They are really tired of hearing about mass shootings, and they don't think anyone needs to fire more than a few bullets - ever - period.

I don't believe our national level politicians have the backbone face this challenge. I think there will be a successful restriction on the size of magazines. Then there will be a STRONG and probably successful push to ban all automatic rifles. Then they will try to ban all automatic weapons of any kind.

People who don't like guns don't see a need for them. They think the 2nd Amendment was about raising an army to defend our nation against other nations. Since we have a standing military, there must not be a need for the 2nd Amendment. 

I'm just reporting what I hear. I speculate these people might actually have the support this time. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Large number will give them up. Another number of people will report those that don't. With the Constitution having lost all meaning LE will kick in any door they wish to search for the. Some will get hidden away.


----------

